# Free arc flash seminar



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

AVO is putting on a series of free 4 hour arc flash hazard analysis seminars this fall. I don't work for AVO but I know them well and they do a good job with thier training, this is not like other "free" arc flash seminars by PPE manufactures that are just intended to sel PPE (At least I don't think it is). 

This training won't make you a "qualified person" in the eyes of OSHA or 70E but is a good starting place for those that know little about the subject and don't have money to spend on a real course. 

If anyone goes to one of these prease use this thread to provide feedback on the course. 

This free four hour seminar will help you understand the dangers, regulations and more. The schedule includes: 
14-Sep San Diego, CA
16-Sep Los Angeles, CA
5-Oct Peoria, IL
7-Oct Columbus, OH
19-Oct Wichita, KS
21-Oct St Louis, MO
9-Nov Las Vegas, NV
11-Nov Sacramento, CA
7-Dec Dallas TX
9-Dec Ft Worth TX
View the seminar outline and register today.
http://www.electricalpowerengineering.com/avo-arc-flash-hazard-analysis-seminar.php


----------



## nicholasp (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks. I just registered.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey,Zog, would you know why they cancelled Lexington, and Nashville?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Hey,Zog, would you know why they cancelled Lexington, and Nashville?


No Idea, just passing along the info here.


----------

